# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Снятие краски с модели

## Anonymous

Подскажите пожалуйста как снять краску с модели?
Дело в том, что при покраске последнего цветового слоя произошла "ошибка" и покраска модели была запорчена. Теперь надо перекрашивать модель, но по старой краске не очень хочется. Модель окрашена Хамбролом (алкидными красками) и один слой нитрокраской.
 :?:

----------


## An-Z

нитра хорошо разбухает в тормозной жидкости, говорят достаточно оставить её на ночь в тормозухе.. попробуйте..

----------


## Anonymous

Кротом, жидкость такая для прочистки труб. Хорошо отдирает и пластику не вредит.

----------


## Anonymous

Спасибо за советы

----------


## Tali

таки да
тормозная жидкость Нева - вещь. опробовано на ревелловском пластике :Smile:

----------


## Александр II

Если на модели есть фототеч - то кротом нельзя - растворит всё нафиг.

-----------
Александр.

----------

